# General anime recommendation thread



## Kamatz (Aug 29, 2011)

For those of us who are into this weeaboo stuff. I'm looking for new shows to watch.
Post recommendations for series' that you thought were excellent, furry or not, with a short description (sans spoilers).
I'll start!

Just finished Afro Samurai. I know I'm a little late to the game on this one (by ten years). But if you haven't seen it yet, I highly recommend it. At 5 episodes, it's really more of a mini series. It's a story about a man seeking revenge for his father's death. It has plenty of awesome gratuitous fight scenes and a likeable protagonist, though he rarely talks. The story isn't terribly deep, but it's great entertainment. Short and to the point, no filler. Also Samuel Jackson voices one of the characters in the dub and I think he did a pretty good job.

It is quite gory, so if that makes you squeamish, you won't make it through the opening scene. But if you don't mind a few many severed limbs, give it a watch.

So all you animu fans, what are you watching?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2011)

This thread again?

Wolf's Rain, Blue Seed, Bleach and Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 29, 2011)

Why this insistence on the term "weaboo"? There's a big leap from "I like anime" to "Misa-chan Kawaii Desu Ne~"

Anyway, just finished _My Neighbor Totoro_ and am watching _Urusei Yatsura_ and _Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko_. I also want to watch _Whisper of the Heart_.


----------



## Kamatz (Aug 29, 2011)

Only joking, I said it to be ironic. Oh and could you please post just a short little review to go with the titles? Even just a sentence will do.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok!

_My Neighbor Totoro:_ There are movies so absorbing that you forget you're in a public room with headphones on your head. Totoro is one of those movies. 
I had always heard that Miyazaki was an expert at creating believeable childs. Glimpses of that are spread across his work. Ponyo gave an idea, Kiki's Delivery Service showed me a maturing child, Spirited Away gave me a glimpse of that too. That ability may very well be at its best here, because the Mei and Satsuki are the movie's main strenght, moreso than the Totoros and the Cat Bus. It could very well be a movie about two sisters about an age in which cynicism doesn't exist and your worst fears are not yokai, but the most vital (and thus easily forgotten) matters and I'd still love it the core. 
Anyway, Totoro is unbelieveably cute in expressions that shouldn't normally be cute, so that earns it some extra points. 
I'd also like to highlight just how unabashedly the girls express themselves; particularly Mei, who is about as loveably whimsical as a young child would be. Is she happy? She smiles and screams and runs; is she interested in something, does she want to communicate about it? She'll pursue it just because she likes to; is she sad? She'll cry (and by God if hers are not one of the best crying scenes ever). 
I certainly can't comment much on Tototro and Co., though, I was so interested in the girl's dramas that they took (surprisingly) a second place to me (although, like I said, they're irresistibly cute and fun-looking). Even then I did not let them aside when it came to analyzing a few things.

10/10

I copied this from a post of mine in another forum.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 29, 2011)

cowboy bebop


----------



## Molotov (Aug 29, 2011)

Could try Samurai Champloo for a nice mix of wacky with serious action and suave-ness; also the music, along with the story, is good.

There's also Case Closed is you want to try a detective/mystery type of anime. The detective work is real good here.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2011)

Dead Leaves

My friend forced me to watch it, it's on Youtube even. It's wacky, violent, stylish, and pretty dang awesome if you wanna check it out.

CHALLENGE: Someone recommend me an anime with lesbians under these conditions:
-It's got to have obvious lesbians 
-no nudity/sex
-Cute and romantic but not like, ~moe~
-no magical girls, but I forgive you for recommending Fate/Stay Night
-No Catholic Schoolgirls
-No robots

Impossible I say.


----------



## Ames (Aug 30, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, Gundam 0080 (it's short, 6 episodes, but one of my favorite gundam series), Ghost in the shell, Evangelion (the main character is a massively unbearable pussy but still a great series).


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 30, 2011)

Skift said:


> Dead Leaves
> 
> My friend forced me to watch it, it's on Youtube even. It's wacky, violent, stylish, and pretty dang awesome if you wanna check it out.
> 
> ...



Bleach :V


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 30, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Bleach :V



_Revoutionary Girl Utena_ (depending on how you interpret Utena and Anthy's relationship). It's blatant in the movie, but that one does not pass the nudity text.
What about _Aoi Hana_? It's supposed to be very realistic and sincere in its portrayal of lesbians.


----------



## Kamatz (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll add two pretty famous ones.

_Gurren Lagann_ - A secluded tribe of people suddenly have their lives uprooted when a giant faced robot crashes through the ceiling of their underground city. A boy named Simon finds the courage to confront his enemies with the help of his older friend Kamina. That's as much as I can say without giving it away. The scope of the story grows exponentially. Again, not too deep of a story, but full of so much sheer awesomeness and manliness that you won't care. On the sci-fi hardness scale this one's definitely a softee.

_FLCL_ - A six episode mini series about a boy learning to live life and accept the quirkiness of other people. This one's a little on the weird, artsy side sometimes, but it's got its charm and you learn to love it. The animation is clearly a labor of love by the artists. Also it's really confusing at first, but starts to make perfect sense in the last two episodes. There's so many Japanese pop culture references that flew right over my head, so I feel like I was missing half of the humor. Still very enjoyable though. Another sci-fi softee.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 31, 2011)

And another recommendation thread... For anime again... I swear I saw one last week.

Anyway Try Mushishi, Blade of Recca, Fairy Tail.


----------



## Kamatz (Aug 31, 2011)

I know there's a sticky specifically requesting furry anime, and on page 2 there's another requesting obscure anime titles. I'm looking for shows and movies you thought were a cut above the rest. I thought it was different enough to warrant a post.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 31, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Evangelion (the main character is a massively unbearable pussy but still a great series).


I am so glad someone agrees with me here. Shinji made me hate that series, unfortunately. I would have been happier had the story focused on literally any other character in the series. @OP: I recommend Serial Experiments Lain. I will always recommend Serial Experiments Lain. It's the best.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 31, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland
Ai No Exorcist
Hellsing Ultimate OVA
Basilisk
Soul Eater
When the higurashi cry
Elfin Lied
and The new thundercats


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> _Revoutionary Girl Utena_ (depending on how you interpret Utena and Anthy's relationship). It's blatant in the movie, but that one does not pass the nudity text.
> What about _Aoi Hana_? It's supposed to be very realistic and sincere in its portrayal of lesbians.


I love Revolutionary Girl Utena omg <33
And...eh, not a fan of Aoi Hana or harem-type situations. 

As far as subtext-ual lesbians, I'm a huge fan of K-On!, Rozen Maiden (that show is just dripping with subtext i swear), and SAILOR MOON

and as far as obvious goes, Shoujo Sect and Strawberry Panic were alright (but the Shoujo Sect manga was basically porn and Strawberry Panic is just so bad it hurts).


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 31, 2011)

Skift said:


> I love Revolutionary Girl Utena omg <33
> And...eh, not a fan of Aoi Hana or harem-type situations.
> 
> As far as subtext-ual lesbians, I'm a huge fan of K-On!, Rozen Maiden (that show is just dripping with subtext i swear), and SAILOR MOON
> ...



I love _Utena_, too.
You're mistaking Aoi Hana for somrthing else. This is _Aoi Hana_: http://myanimelist.net/anime/6164/Aoi_Hana


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2011)

OOOhhhh that anime. 

Yeah, I'll check it out.


----------



## Lucifer_Regal (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd definitely recommend black butler (shiroshitsuji)
Although, I wouldn't recommend the English dub due to Sherlock Holmes-esque voices (not my cup of tea)


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 20, 2011)

Summerwars. 11/10

King Kazama for Prez.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> Summerwars. 11/10
> 
> King Kazama for Prez.



Only one film and it spawned so much furry porn that I can't stand watching it again. Though I must admit the story was pretty good.

No one's mentioned Kare Kano? How do you missout on that gem?


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 21, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Only one film and it spawned so much furry porn that I can't stand watching it again. Though I must admit the story was pretty good.
> 
> No one's mentioned Kare Kano? How do you missout on that gem?



This is why we cant have nice things. :<

On another note - Kare Kano <3


----------

